# Eagle Lodge and Camps



## Jim (Aug 31, 2016)

My son and I spent the weekend fishing up in Lincoln Maine. We stayed at this awesome place called *Eagle Lodge and Camps*. I Was looking for a rustic getaway unplugged for a few days that promised to deliver great fishing. Did I find the right place? You bet we did. We stayed in the Folsom cabin (Read our experience on the homepage tonight) and all we did was fish and eat, and it was awesome. This was one of the most enjoyable fishing trips I have ever been on. We were out in the woods and focused on fishing, it does not get much better that that. After 2 solid days of fishing we stopped counting the fish over 50. I will be going back again next year (possibly twice) as this is my new favorite place to fish. Anyone interested in a Maine fishing get-together next summer in Maine? Let me know, I'm being serious.  

Our Story: https://www.tinboats.net/eagle-lodge-and-camps/


----------



## DaleH (Aug 31, 2016)

Jim said:


> I will be going back again next year (possibly twice) as this is my new favorite place to fish. Anyone interested in a Maine fishing get-together next summer in Maine? Let me know, I'm being serious.


Looks like a great time had by all!

Hey, I'd be up for a 2017 trip! July is the better month for me (of Jul or Aug) but who knows ... could go earlier or later too!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2017)

Wow so Stephen let you hold the fish he caught. Awesome


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2017)

Captain Ahab said:


> Wow so Stephen let you hold the fish he caught. Awesome


 :LOL2:


----------



## DaleH (May 5, 2017)

Are we going this August?


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2017)

DaleH said:


> Are we going this August?


I am going for sure. I will post the dates and we can go from there.


----------



## DaleH (May 5, 2017)

Jim said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > Are we going this August?
> ...


I'm in, if August! 

As long as it's not the weekend we drop the oldest off to college ... 1st year, I better be there, haha!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2017)

Jim said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > Are we going this August?
> ...





Expect a hurricane (or ice storm) on whatever dates Jim picks -


----------



## jethro (May 15, 2017)

This looks like fun and I love that area. I spend a lot of time in Millinocket in the winter, would be fun to be up that way in August. I will keep an eye on this thread but I'm interested!

Going to Maine for my salmon and lake trout fishing adventure this week. I'll try to document the trip!


----------



## lovedr79 (May 15, 2017)

awesome!


----------

